# Clovid 5



## Sicwun88 (May 15, 2020)

My son finally shipped out for basic training,
After being postponed twice because of the clovid 19,
Sent to S.C. Fort Jackson,
Which everyone would be quarantined for 14days!
30 guys in his company,
5 tested positive for the virus!
I know everyone is impatient to return to regular living, but I don't see where anything is getting better?
The only reason things are opening back up is because of MONEY!
I'm glad tht I function well in lockdown situations and have been social distancing all my life!
The 1st wave of things opening up is basically an experiment to see how it goes! If you look back at the history w the government,
They have no concerns for people's lives.
Especially when it comes to money!


----------



## German89 (May 15, 2020)

We all have covid


----------



## NbleSavage (May 15, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> My son finally shipped out for basic training,
> After being postponed twice because of the clovid 19,
> Sent to S.C. Fort Jackson,
> Which everyone would be quarantined for 14days!
> ...



Nothing ye said which I'd disagree with.

I personally won't be a part of the 1st wave of those breaking quarantine. I prefer to wait a few weeks and see how those who do faire. 

In the absence of extensive testing, this type of experimentation was bound to happen - either organically (people grow bored / frustrated at the quarantine) or programmatically (businesses and politicians urging people back to work). 

If there's a resurgence in cases, then I've dodged a bullet. If not, then I'll proceed with more confidence.

That said, my work is somewhat unique in that I'm specifically qualified and don't have concerns at job security. I'll not be fired for staying home a few extra weeks. If I did, I might think differently.


----------



## testnoob (May 15, 2020)

The fact is the government shouldn't be able to tell you to lockdown. Should be freedom of choice to open your business or go to the gym. But no such thing as freedom anymore. And to anyone that thinks covid is going to just go away should have their head checked. Everyone will get it, some will live some will die, that's life. Just my opinion of course


----------



## dk8594 (May 16, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Especially when it comes to money!



I agree with what you said, however, I am also a fan of money.

“It is better that a man should tyrannize over his bank balance than over his fellow-citizens and whilst the former is sometimes denounced as being but a means to the latter, sometimes at least it is an alternative.”
— John Maynard Keynes


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 16, 2020)

For me, it has a lot more to do with freedom than money. I get one life and I get to live it my way. If I want to go outside or open by business, the government doesn't have the  right to tell me that I can't! My family didn't escape socialism for this bullshit!

If people want to stay sheltered in their protective bubble, do it. Who am I to tell you not too? BUT fuk anyone who tells me that I have to do the same thing.

As far as to the money situation, surely no one can be naive enough to think that life can go on without it or at least without a rise in crime and at some point murders. Let a muthafuka have food when I can't get any to feed my family and see what I do. We are already getting reports of meat production slowing. Businesses have to be open to feed and clothe people not to mention keeping the lights on and the water running. Power stations don't man themselves folks.


This entire COVID crisis has been a sham. The numbers are so overinflated that we have no idea what is really going on. The scare tactics used to give death toll numbers that were off by hundreds of thousands(in the US alone)is enough proof for me to see past this bullshit. The US government has used it as a political statement and a means to test the waters on how much push back the American people would give back in the event of total government takeover.  Americans folded like a cheap bed sheet. People hiding in their houses like good little sheep because the government told them to or even worse, because the media scared you. I mean, when in the last decade has the media not been influenced by the highest bidder? Somehow Bill Gates the computer guy is a top researcher for covid vaccines. What a fuking joke. Maybe we can follow Greta and the environmental sophomore crusaders next...or wait, lets follow AOC too...

COVID is not going away folks, neither is the flu. A vaccine won't save you from COVID anymore than the flu vaccine saved you from the flu. It has proven ineffective for years. I don't know a single person who has taken the flu vaccine who has never gotten the flu. I guess I have an advantage in my understanding of a corona virus over many. I paid attention in school when we learned about them. They mutate thus making a vaccine less than effective and a cure impossible. Its not Polio!

Lets not even get into these morons wearing cloth masks...You are IN NO WAY protected from any virus by using a cloth mask. The virus will literally go right past it. Its like trying to protect yourself from mosquitoes by putting up a chain link fence. In fact, other germs can stick to it and make you more susceptible to getting sick because you are now carrying it around your eyes, nose and throat. BUT WAIT...I saw some schmumk do it at Walmart so it must work...Baaaaaa Sheep

Get a N95 mask or just don't wear one. Simple

Final thought: Id rather die on my feet then on my knees and if it means losing my life to defend my rights, so be it.

Rant over


----------



## SFGiants (May 16, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> For me, it has a lot more to do with freedom than money. I get one life and I get to live it my way. If I want to go outside or open by business, the government doesn't have the  right to tell me that I can't! My family didn't escape socialism for this bullshit!
> 
> If people want to stay sheltered in their protective bubble, do it. Who am I to tell you not too? BUT fuk anyone who tells me that I have to do the same thing.
> 
> ...



I'll be completely honest, not much has change for me with the exception of having to wear a mask to buy food and the purpose of my travels canceled.

My normal routine has not change just the location to do it!

Where there is a will there is a way!

What was a 5 minute drive to do what I do is 1 hour 20 minutes now each way, but I'm still doing it!

It took 3 weeks to find this opportunity but I fond it, just me and the manager of the place most the time til this week as they opened up softly.

If I'm giving an opportunity that makes sense that isn't harming anyone I'm taking it over sitting on my ass. 

The people I invited  since the soft open this week are very grateful.

There are more people willing to survive rather then lie down, it would be just a matter of time the sleeping giants of our Nation would end up showing it.

Tesla basically told the State of California to go fuk themseleves, he was opening up, going to sue the county the company is in for all this, move to Nevada and Texas and that they would deal with the State and Governor if they were to stand in the way any longer. He basically challenged them to come arrest his employees! 

Some other counties in our State went to counsel on vote and opened up all businesses telling the government to basically piss off.

People are stepping up and if some of the governors don't wake up they may end up shot IMO.

The American people will only take so much before they react and it won't be pretty if they are forced to do so.

We tell the government what to do not the other way around, California at least Northern has started doing just that these last 2 weeks.

Had to add to your rant brother because I believe what you said and feel the same way.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 16, 2020)

best of luck to your son. I hope SOPs for handling covid doesn't affect his basic training experience. I don't know about you guys but boot camp was like summer camp to me in a weird sentimental way. even though I never went to a summer camp.

I agree with you swole, forced quarantine is against the constitution and at the same time the general population is deranged and lacks common sense. so there's no right answer here because we set ourselves up for failure as a society for situations like these. hence why everyones caveman survival instincts kicked it in at the start of the 'outbreak'. buying out stores, resources, and guns.

People are gunna die regardless, lets not take away from enjoying the short time on earth that we have.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 16, 2020)

So our First amendment rights were violated the minute they shut down churches (freedom to practice religion) and put limits on the number of people who can congregate.  
I don't believe any of the conspiracy theories. I'm not really concerned about Bill Gates and vaccines. Recall  Kevin Costner almost solved the BP oil spill. 
To be clear, I don't support mandatory vaccines or any sort of technologies to track who has done anything, except of course temperature checks at entryways.  
But just as the liberals are hi-jacking our civil liberties, Mitch McConnell and his conservative friends in the Senate just renewed a provision of the Patriot Act which allows the FBI to monitor your search history without a warrant.  
And it's a shame to see this issue divide our country along party lines. I'm a liberal who still supports the 1st, 2nd, and 4th amendment, but it seems like my fellow liberals have left me hanging on this mandatory quarantine Bullshit.


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> So our First amendment rights were violated the minute they shut down churches (freedom to practice religion) and put limits on the number of people who can congregate.
> 
> .



freedom of religion.

Not freedom to practice religion. Your god requires ritual human sacrifice. 

Fine. 

Your beliefs are your constitutional rights. 

You want to practice your religion. 

Nope. 

"Freedom of religion means freedom to hold an opinion or belief, but not to take action in violation of social duties or subversive to good order."

Reynolds vs. United States 


What does a church have to do with the freedom to practice Christianity anyway (much less hold a belief)?

The United States was founded by persecuted religious pilgrims. People who were being put to death because of their religious views; just holding their beliefs was enough for a death sentence. Nothing to do with assembling to worship. 

To say that a christian cannot practice his religious faith without the aid of a church or even congregating as a body of believers is false. 

We have zoom, the Internet etc. if people wish to worship corporately. 

There is no infringement on a religious persons right to freedom of religion. 

I wonder if people who have the greatest issue with churches being closed are people who attend churches or people who don’t.


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Lets not even get into these morons wearing cloth masks...You are IN NO WAY protected from any virus by using a cloth mask. The virus will literally go right past it. Its like trying to protect yourself from mosquitoes by putting up a chain link fence. In fact, other germs can stick to it and make you more susceptible to getting sick because you are now carrying it around your eyes, nose and throat. BUT WAIT...I saw some schmumk do it at Walmart so it must work...Baaaaaa Sheep
> 
> Get a N95 mask or just don't wear one. Simple



Cloth masks/surgical masks do protect you from Covid. Directly and indirectly. 

If everyone wears a mask (surgical/cloth) we would cut down transmission by 80-90% by some estimates. 

As far as carrying germs around. Both cloth and N95 masks do that. The only additional protection n95 masks provide is against aerosols. Surgical and cloth masks protect equally well against droplets. Even a bandana worn bandit style would work. 

Maybe people who wear masks are sheep. 

If we all become mask wearing sheep then maybe we won’t have our freedoms taken away again. Maybe we can stop the spread while we continue daily life.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 16, 2020)

I love starting a revelution!


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2020)




----------



## ATLRigger (May 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Reynolds vs. United States



That court case simply established that you can't use the First Amendment to break existing laws, e.g. Mormon polygamist Reynolds getting married to a second wife while already married to his first.  

Re: people who go to church: No,
I don't want to go to church. I just don't see how to govment' can tell other ppl not to.   In my twenties I volunteered quite a bit and even joined the paid staff of a Presbyterian church for a few years, but in my thirties I don't go at all anymore.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> That court case simply established that you can't use the First Amendment to break existing laws, e.g. Mormon polygamist Reynolds getting married to a second wife while already married to his first.
> .



Which leads to the follow up question of is it legal for the gov't to impose the "Orders" that they've been doing.

The Wisconsin Supreme Court ruled that it does not. https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...court-overturns-the-states-stay-at-home-order

Thsts why I was hoping that they'd arrest Elon Musk, because he was trying to pick that fight. And he has the money and the will to see that case through to the highest levels.


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> That court case simply established that you can't use the First Amendment to break existing laws, e.g. Mormon polygamist Reynolds getting married to a second wife while already married to his first.
> 
> Re: people who go to church: No,
> I don't want to go to church. I just don't see how to govment' can tell other ppl not to.   In my twenties I volunteered quite a bit and even joined the paid staff of a Presbyterian church for a few years, but in my thirties I don't go at all anymore.



Reynolds case established common law. It isn’t about the exact details of that case.  The quote I provided gave you the basic interpretation of the justice’s decision. 

A judge today might say “Your right to attend church is superseded by your social duty to not put others at harms risk”. That’s the legal precedent that case set. 

If the lockdown is legally mandated then your 1st amendment rights don’t supersede  that law. Just as you stated. 

The government isn’t telling people not to go to church. It’s telling people not to congregate. It has nothing to do with religious freedoms.

I suppose it is noble to care so much about religious freedoms that don’t concern you personally.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 16, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Which leads to the follow up question of is it legal for the gov't to impose the "Orders" that they've been doing.
> 
> The Wisconsin Supreme Court ruled that it does not. https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...court-overturns-the-states-stay-at-home-order
> 
> Thsts why I was hoping that they'd arrest Elon Musk, because he was trying to pick that fight. And he has the money and the will to see that case through to the highest levels.



The government thinks it is very much legal

https://harvardnsj.org/wp-content/uploads/sites/13/2015/02/Greene-Vol6.pdf


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 16, 2020)

Ill die before I wear a mask over this Covid sham. It is that simple. I haven't changed anything in my life and I don't have it. I wont get it and on the off chance that I do, I will live.

I haven't shut down my company and even if the government tried to stop me, I would kill anyone who who came at me even at the expense of my own life.

I am old school and I have seen first hand what happens when citizens don't push back. Not on my watch and not in my lifetime again.

Case and point. Serbian government in Yugoslavia

Za dom spremni


----------



## NbleSavage (May 16, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> "_...But just as the liberals are hi-jacking our civil liberties, Mitch McConnell and his conservative friends in the Senate just renewed a provision of the Patriot Act which allows the FBI to monitor your search history without a warrant...._"



This may be the most confusing element for me. Where is the righteous indignation over enhanced civilian surveillance powers afforded by the Patriot Act? Isn't this a far more impactful encroachment on personal freedom than being told to wear a mask in public? Seems in many cases blokes react far more to the messenger than the message.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 16, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> My son finally shipped out for basic training,
> After being postponed twice because of the clovid 19,
> Sent to S.C. Fort Jackson,
> Which everyone would be quarantined for 14days!
> ...


 i agree most definitely. its all about furthering their careers or who is paying them off. gas jumped back up...im not going out yet im giving it another 2 weeks not like the gym is open or id make an exception. 
    I personally think this is just the beginning of whatever has started. im a little worried there is no way this is the end of whatever is going on


----------

